# John Frieda Hair Care and Hairdo hair extensions



## Dawn (Oct 1, 2019)

*John Frieda Hair Care* *and Hairdo *hair extensions are in the top celebrity hairstylist kits and used to create star worthy looks for major events.

* 
John Frieda Frizz Ease Secret Weapon Touch-Up Creme* ($7.47,Amazon.com)

This Touch-Up Crème is used for creating sleek looks or taming dry ends. Formulated with avocado oil, it helps secure flyaways with any style, leaving hair perfectly smooth, frizz-free and event ready.





*John Frieda Frizz Ease Extra Strength 6 Effects Serum* ($9.40, Amazon.com)

Stylists apply this to damp hair to help eliminate frizz before the styling process begins. Infused with Aloe and Vitamin E this serum will leave help your hair outshine the rest.





*Simply Straight Pony *($49, Ulta.com)

Get the famous ultra long pony look as seen on so many celebrities this season by adding this clip-in pony that gives 18” of length and volume to easily take any look to the next level. Also available in a 23” Wavy Pony.


*

*​


----------



## Lica (Nov 12, 2019)

Huh, a lot of talk around John Frieda products recently. Though, have to admit, is good. Still, it's the best one I've tried recently.


----------



## michaelscofield (Nov 12, 2019)

I have also used this product. Nice product.


----------

